# 4CtF and Modern



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I will be buying the BBOSP when it comes out, but in the meantime am considering running a d20 Modern supers game.  The only problem is 4CtF doesn't factor in a few Modern rules.  I thought the below might be good makeshift rules.  Any thoughts on these ideas or parts I missed would be appreciated.

1)  Defense:  The Hero class gains defense at the Smart Hero (slowest) rate.

2)  Action Points:  The Hero gains 5 + 1/2 character level in AP every level up.

3)  Reputation:  The Hero class gains reputation at the Strong Hero (slowest) rate.

My biggest reservation is the Reputation bonus.  Superheros are usually famous.  But I guess if the PC wants a famous Hero, they can buy the "Fame" feat.

Thoughts?


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Dec 16, 2002)

Works for me. FCtF typically gets the worst advancment rates across the board so that should be maintained.

You might want to up the Massive Damage boundary from  the characters Constitution to 50 points instead. That reflects the kind of punishment that comic book heros take all the time and walk away from.


----------



## tensen (Dec 16, 2002)

Great Cthulhu said:
			
		

> *
> You might want to up the Massive Damage boundary from  the characters Constitution to 50 points instead. That reflects the kind of punishment that comic book heros take all the time and walk away from. *




With a supers game are you sure you even want to use the massive damage rule? Most supers can take damage that would kill regular people 10-fold.  Probably shift the massive damage effect to an instant unconscious, instead of instant dead.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Good points on the Massive Damage angle.  How about:

massive damage = Con + (5 x Hero level)

The only problem is that makes any PC who takes non-Hero levels weaker...

Probably should just do away with MD...


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

Whatever angle you use on the massive damage, as long as its high there should be no problem. 

In fact if your doing a classic superhero game your not likely to use the Massive Damage rules at all because subdual damage will be the damage of choice.

Afterall...superheros almost NEVER kill, they pound each other into unconciousness and take the villians to jail.

Hmmm...you may want to base any XP you give around that little fact. Even halving it for a superhero that kills or even severly harms a supervillian, henchman, or bystander. That will keep player mayhem in check and preserve the spirit of the comics.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Great Cthulhu said:
			
		

> *Whatever angle you use on the massive damage, as long as its high there should be no problem.
> 
> In fact if your doing a classic superhero game your not likely to use the Massive Damage rules at all because subdual damage will be the damage of choice.
> 
> ...




That's some good thinking, GC.  I'll have to incorporate the "no kill" angle.

I'm leaning back towards a 50 Massive Damage threshhold, since even a Super is staggered by that.  But I think I'll make that instant unconciousness insteand of death.


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm leaning back towards a 50 Massive Damage threshhold, since even a Super is staggered by that.  But I think I'll make that instant unconciousness insteand of death. *





Works for me. My group played AD&D for over a decade without ever feeling the need for a massive damage rule.

It was mostly created to prevent the "15th level fighter leaps off the 200' cliff to avoid enemies, gets up, dusts himself off and walks away whistling" scenario.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Great Cthulhu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Works for me. My group played AD&D for over a decade without ever feeling the need for a massive damage rule.
> ...




Cool.  Thanks for the help, guys!  I think I've got it sorted out - though is Ranger Wickett wants to stop by and throw in his $0.02, that'd be cool.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I personally use a hit point-wound point system, so falling 50 feet does 5d6 points of WP damage.  Since your WP are equal to your Constitution, that's usually enough to kill someone.

But if you're going to use massive damage in d20 Modern, I'd suggest something like Massive Damage Threshold equals Constitution plus 2 per level.  This would apply to anyone in a super-powered game, regardless of if they have levels of the Hero class.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh yeah, and I will admit that the Big Book will be coming out late.  My girlfriend broke up with me just before final exam period at my college, so I have just been in a slump for the past week and a half, and have done pretty much no work on anything (schoolwork or otherwise) during that time.

But I'll be stuck at home over the Christmas break with no one to hang out with, so I'll get a lot of writing done then.  It might balance out.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, RW -

1)  Thanks for the advice!
2)  Hope you feel better soon!  That's tough luck.
3)  May your muse find you well.

Thanks again!


----------

